# No Sew Sheet Yarn Link



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

This is the link for the video for no sew sheet yarn. I found that many people think making sheet yarn with sewing was intimidating, because they did not sew, didn't have a sewing machine or found it time consuming. This shows how to connect the strips without sewing. I hope someone find it useful. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfhEjP9KYhY[/ame]


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing. I have always sewed mine but am going to try your method for my next rug.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

Great! it's a Lovely idea! Thanks a lot for sharing this video. Good job!



--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------

